# Can anyone date this Cannondale?



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

I scored this 14" M200 at a pawn shop for $50. They were asking $65 but I showed them that the "front sprocket" (BB) was loose and it needed a front tube. It's pretty much in mint condition. It has Shimano Altus components with Grip Shift 7 speed shifters. The head tube is 1". I think this bike is from the year that Cannondale started selling bikes in big box retail stores and was blackballed from independent bike dealers(at least mine.) So...1997 maybe? Thanks.


----------



## felixdelrio (May 27, 2006)

definetely 1996


----------



## grawbass (Aug 23, 2004)

$65 at a pawn shop? Luuucky! Around here that would have been $200 at a pawn shop.


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

Your kid will love it.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Its funny, i've looked in MBA AND Mountain Biking Buyers guides for 1993, 94, 95 and 96 and there's no M200 model in any of them.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*M200 SE and LE in 96*

Although they have the LE and SE decals as well. One of them was offered in this green paint scheme.
Frame is deffinately prior to '97 with that headtube decale


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

DeeEight said:


> Its funny, i've looked in MBA AND Mountain Biking Buyers guides for 1993, 94, 95 and 96 and there's no M200 model in any of them.


Yeah, that cracked me up too. Those buyer's guides are notorious for errors and omissions. They only print what manufacturers send them - which many times is only middle to higher end bikes.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

DeeEight said:


> Its funny, i've looked in MBA AND Mountain Biking Buyers guides for 1993, 94, 95 and 96 and there's no M200 model in any of them.


Then it must not exist.


----------



## bidaci (Nov 7, 2005)

Here is a link to the 1996 Cannondale website http://web.archive.org/web/19961018125855/www.cannondale.com/html/products/mountain_bikes.html

The 200LE is listed a being avaiable in Moss Green.


----------



## ThatHurt (Jan 16, 2004)

If you still want more evidence, send Cannondale your serial number. Sent my in for my '89 Red Shred and they send a copy of the catalog and specs for it.


----------



## AlliKat (Apr 28, 2006)

I would have said 95 or 96.


----------

